# Black Rot



## poppysue (Jul 29, 2006)

Not that I'm proud... but since I had my camera out I thought I'd post a couple pics of the black rot on my grape so you all can see how nasty it is




. These vines have had the disease for as long as I remember. I'ver never really made a big effort to cleanthem up, other then spraying with a fungicidea couple of times. This is what it looks like when it's starting out... a few brown spots on the leaves.


----------



## poppysue (Jul 29, 2006)

Then the berries start to turn brown and shrivel......


----------



## poppysue (Jul 29, 2006)

And before you know it... there are no good grapes left.


----------



## MedPretzel (Jul 29, 2006)

Where are you located, poppy? It's a shame that your grapes didn't make it this year. Maybe next year...


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jul 29, 2006)

I have seen a disease that looks like that on one variety of grapes we have, I thought it was Anthracrose, but some of them look alike.
I lost most of those plants last winter and am going to replace them with a more disease resistant variety next spring.
I bought a product called Copper Bordo [Bordeau] It looks real harmless, good for potatoes, tomatoes, fruits and shrubs...

https://www.jungseed.com/jungsite/jungsiteviewproduct.aspx?ProductID=22373

Here is a publication that might help you isolate your disease and problem.... it is for Wisconsin, but probably will help everyone....

http://cecommerce.uwex.edu/pdfs/A1656.PDF

It prints out as a nice little booklet if printed 2 sided....

Here a spray schedule for pests and diseases....you might find helpful too.....

http://cecommerce.uwex.edu/pdfs/A2129.PDF

Hope this is helpful



*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jul 30, 2006)

More info on Black Rot on grapes...

http://www.extension.umn.edu/projects/yardandgarden/diagnostics/grapeblackrot.html


----------



## bilbo-in-maine (Jul 31, 2006)

PS - Just curious, what variety(s) of grape do you have? Some are somewhat more resistant to black rot than others. Three out of four of my table grapes developed it this spring. Luckily the berries have been spared. I sprayed with Captan 3 or 4 times throughout May and June. None of my wine grape vinelings planted elsewhere on the property showed signs of it.

Bill, over in Clam Festival land


----------



## poppysue (Aug 1, 2006)

I'm in Maine too. The variety is 'Beta', which I planted because it's supposed to be extremely cold hardy. I only have 2 vines on a trellis... but they've been there 10 or 12 years. It'd be nice to replace them with a disease resistant variety but I don't think I'd ever be able to get them out of the ground. My neighbor has a different variety in his yard.His gets the disease but he still manages to harvest some nice fruit. 


Thank you for all the links Northern. You've inspired me to make at better effort at cleaning them up.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Aug 1, 2006)

Here are a couple more Links to info on Black Rot..I have a folder in my favorite just for grapes, so have the info at hand.

http://ohioline.osu.edu/hyg-fact/3000/3004.html

http://ohioline.osu.edu/hyg-fact/3000/3025.html

http://ohioline.osu.edu/b861/pdf/ch05_123-125.pdf



http://www.ipm.iastate.edu/ipm/hortnews/1995/8-11-1995/grape.html


I found the most important steps you can take is sanitaion...mainly to get the infected fruit out of the area, pick up all the mummy fruit and dispose of it...keep the ground clean....
Being in a cold area I mulch with straw and found the disease loved the mulch, so on the hardy grape I have removed the mulch now....keep the mulch around the tender varieties, they seem to be more disease resistant.

Hope these sites are haelpful....


----------

